# poudriere-bulk(8): pkg package missing



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 20, 2021)

I don't recall seeing this before: 

_… pkg package missing, cleaning all packages... done_

Seen at two different computers. 

At the first computer, I'm trying to begin building electron12. 

At the second computer (below), I'm trying to build Konsole. 


```
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ # poudriere bulk -j main -Ct x11/konsole
[00:00:00] Creating the reference jail... done
[00:00:35] Mounting system devices for main-default
[00:00:36] Using packages from previously failed build: /usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/main-default/.building
[00:00:36] Mounting ccache from: /var/cache/ccache
[00:00:36] Mounting ports from: /usr/local/poudriere/ports/default
[00:00:36] Mounting packages from: /usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/main-default
[00:00:36] Mounting distfiles from: /usr/ports/distfiles
[00:00:36] Copying /var/db/ports from: /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/main-options
[00:00:36] Appending to make.conf: /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/make.conf
/etc/resolv.conf -> /usr/local/poudriere/data/.m/main-default/ref/etc/resolv.conf
[00:00:36] Starting jail main-default
[00:00:36] Will build as nobody:nobody (65534:65534)
[00:00:36] Logs: /usr/local/poudriere/data/logs/bulk/main-default/2021-10-20_02h55m16s
[00:00:36] Loading MOVED for /usr/local/poudriere/data/.m/main-default/ref/usr/ports
[00:00:37] Ports supports: FLAVORS SELECTED_OPTIONS
[00:00:37] Inspecting ports tree for modifications to git checkout... yes
[00:00:39] Ports top-level git hash: f6d391936 (dirty)
[00:00:39] Gathering ports metadata
[00:00:45] Calculating ports order and dependencies
[00:00:46] -C specified, cleaning listed packages
[00:00:46] (-C) Flushing package deletions
[00:00:46] pkg package missing, cleaning all packages... done
[00:00:46] Trimming IGNORED and blacklisted ports
[00:00:46] Package fetch: Looking for missing packages to fetch from pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest
[00:00:46] Packge fetch: bootstrapping pkg
Bootstrapping pkg from pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:14:amd64/latest, please wait...
[main-default] Installing pkg-1.17.2...
[main-default] Extracting pkg-1.17.2: 100%
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
[main-default] Fetching meta.conf: 100%    163 B   0.2kB/s    00:01   
[main-default] Fetching packagesite.pkg: 100%    6 MiB   2.2MB/s    00:03   
Processing entries:   0%
Processing entries: 100%
FreeBSD repository update completed. 31119 packages processed.
All repositories are up to date.
[00:00:56] Cleaning up
main-default: removed
main-default-n: removed
[00:00:56] Unmounting file systems
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ # pkg info -x poudriere-devel
poudriere-devel-3.3.99.20210907_1
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ #
```

ports-mgmt/poudriere-devel

<https://github.com/freebsd/poudriere/wiki/poudriere-bulk.8-devel>


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 22, 2021)

At the first computer, this seemed to work around the issue: 

`rm -r /usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/main-default/.building`


At the second computer, 12.2-RELEASE-p10, an equivalent removal did not improve the situation. Still:

`poudriere bulk …` neither builds, nor fetches packages.


----------

